# Stance width for park???



## skip11

If you're comfortable that way stick with it. If you feel off balance landing jumps or whatnot you can try widening it by a bit.


----------



## bubbachubba340

Stance width is all preference. Id suggest that you find a comfortable stance width and stay there. If you go too wide for your frame you could end up with achy knees and ankles. Their are riders out there killing it with skinny and wide stances. However, wide stances are more stable and narrow stances allow you to start spinning faster.


----------



## iSHRED9.0

i agree that comfort is of the most importance, but you can get comfortable with new things, and when you start pressing more you'll realize it's easier to get your weight over your nose or tail and still feel balanced with a wider stance. idk what kind of board you have but most boards the widest possible stance on the board isnt THAT wide and you could most likely get comfortable with it pretty quickly.

and it shouldn't affect anything you decide to do, but it think people riding with a really narrow stance look goofy as hell, even if they are killin it i just think how funny their stance looks 
but just do your thang and dont give a rats ass about what people like me think


----------



## zacm

bring a binding tool to the hill with you and just adjust and see what you like...i like a wide stance even in waist deep pow but its my style and what i have been riding with for about 6 years now. i use to ride with a slimmer stance and when i moved my bindings out more i got...more control of my tricks, better landings and take offs, better presses, and my photographer buddy loved my new found style...so you do look cooler, but dont sacrifice comfort with looking cool thats not what our sport is about.


----------



## Nose Press

I ride pretty wide, I feel like my tricks are cleaner, and a wider stance gives me more control on presses and butters. But its really personal preferance


----------



## Extremo

I don't know if this has already been said but if you try a new stance and it doesn't work out give it time. It'll probably feel worse before it feels better. I definitely feel a wider stance is better for park riding...but there is a point when too wide is a hinderance and possibly harmful to your knees. 

A 24-25" stance is normal for park/rail riding and is what I use.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

its kinda hard to recommend a stance for park riding. like extremo says he rides 24-25 but for me thatd be way to wide because i am probably shorter than he is. i personally like riding between 21-22.5 depending on what i can get out of the board with its insert placement. 

like many others have said if you are comfortable you probably dont need to change much but if you do, do it a little at a time and make sure you move both bindings out equally so you dont end up having a slightly directional stance.


----------



## NYCboarder

to determine stance width do you measure from the center of each bidning? or inside of each binding?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

NYCboarder said:


> to determine stance width do you measure from the center of each bidning? or inside of each binding?


from the center of each binding.

if you were to measure it without bindings on you would measure in between the 4 inserts that you will be screwing your bindings into


----------

